# Readigrass



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

Are hedgehogs allowed to have readigrass? I hope you know what i mean. It is used for horses sometimes. I use it for my tortoises as it doesn't matter if they eat some of it. Is it safe for hedgehogs? Could he use it for bedding?


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

Would they like Readigrass? This is just dried grass? Would it be safe for them? I thought it might be more natural than say, paper. Do people use fleece at all on here? Rascal has little fleece blankets to cuddle into.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Fleece liners are probably the most used bedding on here.We just cut them to fit the bottom of the cage. They are alot more cost effective than other beddings since you can just toss them in the washer. I would stay away from the Redigrass as it may contain mites.


----------



## anna m (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks. Do people wash the fleece everyday because it would get covered in wee and such?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I put a folded paper towel under Lily's wheel, which is usually where she pees. The PT soaks up most of the pee, and catches most of the poo, too. So I change the liners every three or four days, and put them in a laundry pile. Then when I have enough liners to make a small load (usually about six or seven liners, I have 12 altogether), then I do a wash.


----------

